# Kong toy can be deadly



## AQC82 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have kong toys for both of my dogs and they love them. I know many of us have them and I saw this while surfing thru craigslist. Just thought I would share: 

http://columbia.craigslist.org/pet/1053400256.html

"A FRIEND OF MINE THAT TRAINES GERMAN SHEPHERDS FOR THE POLICE DEPARTMENT HAD THE SADEST NEWS YESTERDAY. HE LEFT HIS 12 YEAR OLD FULLY TRAINED SHEPHERD AT HOME TO RUN AN ERRAND. HE HAS A KONG TOY THAT ALL THE TRAINED DOGS HAVE IN THE POLICE FORCE. ANYWAY HE CAME HOME TO FIND HIS BELOVED PARTNER DEAD. HE HAD TORN HIS KONG IN HALF AND PART OF IT LODGED IN HIS THROAT AND HE DIED. 

PLEASE EITHER TAKE THE KONGS AWAY FROM YOUR DOGS OR SIT THERE AND WATCH THEIR EVERY MOVE WITH ONE AND NEVER NEVER NEVER LEAVE YOUR DOG UNATTENDED. LOOK IN GOOGLE AND YOU WILL FIND ARTICALS THAT SAYS THERE IS ALSO A BACTERIA BUILDUP PROBLEM. 

I PROMISE YOU THIS IS NOT ONE OF THOSE ON SCOPE STORIES. MY PUPS ARE FIXING TO BE TRAINED BY THIS LADY THAT WE LEARNED THIS FROM LAST NIGHT. PLEASE BE CAREFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know! What an awful thing to come home to...


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks
Also someone on this board had a dog that had a piece larged in his intestines also

Jack had one and I saw he ripped a piece off of it and threw it away


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Strongheart's dog from the board had major intestinal damage and removal from eating a Kong.

Another board members dog ripped it to pieces, but didn't eat it.

Any Chew or toy can be harmful to your dogs if they eat them. I inspect my Kongs on a daily or weekly basis depending on how much I see the dogs chewing on them.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree with the above poster. Any dog toy can be harmful, I have not yet come accross an indestructable toy. That is why I dont leave them alone with them. 

Very sad to hear about this, i couldnt Imagine coming home to that!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, we have 3 of the Kongs along with the new Nylabone type kong.

Very scary when you think you can give something to your dog & have it be safe.

I IF leaving anything in crates with them, is the SOLID LG KONG BALLS. They have put some puncture holes in them, but their pretty tough.

I have since bought the LG KONG BOUNZER BALLS & they love these. They are SOLID. I need SOLID & hard things to buy, or just a waste.

So far, the KONGS (XL) they just carry around & do get at them when stuffed. They remain intact with hardly any punctures.

The BACTERIA thing, I never thought of though. I will wash them or put in the dishwasher (wonder if that's safe) from time to time now.

Thanks for sharing & VERY sad...............


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Do not EVER leave a dog-- trained, untrained, old, young, etc ALONE with any toy at all, Kong or otherwise. 

Supervise a dog with a toy-- or take the toy away before you go elsewhere.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji is left alone with toys now but I know he cannot destroy them or chooses not destroy them. I do understand that I am taking a risk but anytime a dog is left alone it is a risk; even in a spartan crate, dogs can die. As far as the bacterial buildup is concerned, the Kongs are dishwasher safe. Besides, dogs don't seem to concerned with bacteria when they nosh on that three-day-old rotting rabbit carcass or the delicious pile of sheep poop.









Never assume indestructible toys are truly indestructible and never take for granted the true power and determination of your dog.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Diana, I think we all take risks with our dogs. I let my young dog off-lead in unfenced areas where there could be wildlife, a hiker with dogs, etc. If I had a yard, I would maybe not take the risk. But he needs to burn off energy and run free.. so, I do take the chance.







The pros and cons of each risk are ones we weigh and kinda decide what we want to risk or not.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfDo not EVER leave a dog-- trained, untrained, old, young, etc ALONE with any toy at all, Kong or otherwise.
> 
> Supervise a dog with a toy-- or take the toy away before you go elsewhere.


I agree 100%, good point Patti


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you read the warning labels on any toy, including the Kong, they always state clearly that the toys are to be given UNDER SUPERVISION ONLY.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianIf you read the warning labels on any toy, including the Kong, they always state clearly that the toys are to be given UNDER SUPERVISION ONLY.


Yep, and also states clearly that "No toy is undestructible" and tell you to watch your dog all the time while is using the product.


----------

